# Please help questions on Tikas ears!



## Heythor (Feb 17, 2012)

Hello I have a GS pup that was born on 8/2/11 which makes her roughly 7 months old. she is a large sable approx 60lbs already with lots of loose skin to grow into still and she is sooooo wonderful and smart but her ears are not standing all the time yet. she has all the stages of GS ears going on the tepees, the comb-over, the flying nun and sometimes directly up!
I just glued them up last night and I just don't know if I am doing the right thing. I have never had to do this with one of our GS dogs and I am concerned about ruining her ears. The ironic thing is all my previous GS were rescued which you would think would make them more prone to ear issues and they all stood up alone without help or concerns and Tika i purchased from a breeder after searching for another rescue with no luck I even have seen both parents which are lovely with perfect perky ears and appear to be healthy.
I used Osto-Bond which is a medical grade skin glue and 2" black insulation tubing. I shaved the inside of her ears 5 days before and then cleaned them with sterile alcohol preps allowing them to thoroughly dry before gluing. 
if some one could please look at her pics and give me some feedback i would appreciate it greatly. 

*in the photos is Sasha our 5year old Dutch Shepard rescue that has floppy ears due to mal-nourishment, neglect and infection before we got her. 
Shes fantastic!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Some stuff I have tried with Koda

Spirulina 500 mg once a day 
Bone meal - every meal except when feeding chicken frames
Beef Gelatin- a tablespoon every meal
Ester C- 1000 mg everyday
Yogurt- FA GE 2% plain


Or you could get this
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/600-Glyco-Flex-large-dogs-Tablets/dp/B00064NZIO/ref%3dsr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1292437224&sr=8-3[/ame]


----------



## Heythor (Feb 17, 2012)

Josie/Zeus said:


> Some stuff I have tried with Koda
> 
> Spirulina 500 mg once a day
> Bone meal - every meal except when feeding chicken frames
> ...


I have her on a puppy multivitamin so should i add the other or replace the multivitamin? and do you think i glued her ears correctly?
Oh the tape in the picture was just to get them more center and erect instead of airplane wing like.
Thank you for the in put.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I think you did a great job, but I hope other members chime in as well. Keep those ear forms for as long you could, I keep taking Koda's off because his ears were getting irritated. 

If I were in your shoes, I'd try the supplements I listed above, that's what was recommended to me when Koda was going through the same thing. You could stop the multivitamin for a while while you're focusing on the ears, I don't think it will hurt any. What kind of multivitamins are you giving him? 

Koda is a big boy too and had that exact same ear problem. His ears are standing although soft, and I continue to give him the supplements.


----------



## Heythor (Feb 17, 2012)

Josie/Zeus said:


> I think you did a great job, but I hope other members chime in as well. Keep those ear forms for as long you could, I keep taking Koda's off because his ears were getting irritated.
> 
> If I were in your shoes, I'd try the supplements I listed above, that's what was recommended to me when Koda was going through the same thing. You could stop the multivitamin for a while while you're focusing on the ears, I don't think it will hurt any. What kind of multivitamins are you giving him?
> 
> Koda is a big boy too and had that exact same ear problem. His ears are standing although soft, and I continue to give him the supplements.


I give her Drs. Foster & Smith Lifestage Select® Puppy Vitamins and feed her Orion’s Choice dog food. Yes her ears are thick, and soft as well. 
I looked at your albums and your dogs are lovely! How old is Koda now?

and thanks again


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Am I the only one who thinks its insane to glue a dogs ears? As long as there are no skin allergies or mites...you're good. We've spent thousands of dollars on our dogs ear health...never worried they wouldn't stand up...just that they were healthy & pain free.


----------



## Heythor (Feb 17, 2012)

Mac's Mom said:


> Am I the only one who thinks its insane to glue a dogs ears? As long as there are no skin allergies or mites...you're good. We've spent thousands of dollars on our dogs ear health...never worried they wouldn't stand up...just that they were healthy & pain free.


Wow...your response to my concerns about gluing was not helpful nor uplifting.......
Gluing or taping your young teen GS ears is a common practice and should never be painful sometimes a bit of an irritant but not harmful. Actually directly after I glued her ears I distracted her with play and treats and she has never even shaken her ears once....she could care less their glued. 
I never said I would love my dog any less if her ears don't stand its just she is such a wonderful girl I want her to be all she can be and her ears standing is one of those things that would be like candles on the cake not necessary but awful beautiful and illuminating. 
So what do you call parents getting braces on their children's teeth?....insane?...most of the time braces are to correct teeth alignment that is unsightly or should I say not to standard? And let me tell you most of the time its painful...not for a few weeks but years....
I don't mean to go off on a rant but I adore my animals I have rescued over 300 in my life time, setup 2 nonprofit organizations and spent countless thousands of dollars on them to insure their happiness and health. I wrote this forum with concerns hoping to get some guidance with the choice to glue my girls ears not to get flamed. Why are you in the gluing forum if you don't prescribe to the practice? I am not talking about implants, or cropping which I could understand getting negative responses.
But please listen to your mother.....if you don't have anything nice or productive to say, don't say anything at all....or possibly go start another thread for others that don't agree with gluing and discuss it with people that want to hear what you have to say, and then possibly your statement will be relevant in context. 
Sorry ..you stated your opinion and this is mine.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Braces on a child's teeth improve their dental health, jaw alignment etc. Not the same as a purely cosmetic feature. We do plenty of cosmetic procedures. It is true that lots of people do tape their dogs ears -- and other people don't see the point. Different priorities for different people. Nothing wrong with either point of view.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

OP - I think you really over reacted to Carrie's post. She wasn't nasty in any way nor did she make any disparaging comments towards you or your dogs.

Carrie - I would glue ears. lol... I really would...if I thought they had a chance of standing and the dog was young enough. It's not hurting them to do it so I would take the time to try to make them stand. If the dog were older, I wouldn't bother.


----------



## Heythor (Feb 17, 2012)

middleofnowhere said:


> Braces on a child's teeth improve their dental health, jaw alignment etc. Not the same as a purely cosmetic feature. We do plenty of cosmetic procedures. It is true that lots of people do tape their dogs ears -- and other people don't see the point. Different priorities for different people. Nothing wrong with either point of view.


Actually more erect ears on dogs is a health advantage. It promotes better fluid drainage, air circulation and allows for debris to be expelled more readily when the head is shaken. unlike folded or floppy ears that act as an incubator for infections and parasitic breeding and trap debris and fluid that is a major cause for excessive head shaking that cause hematomas of the ear tissue which is the single most avoidable destructive ear disorder. 
But I was not asking for points of views..or peoples opinions.....I was asking for input from people that have had similar issues. I was looking for inspiration and guidance not random negative input.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you're taking Mac's Mom post the wrong way and she is far from
flaming you. i understand you want your dogs ears to stand.
what Mac's Mom is saying if they stand great, if they
don't stand great because you still have a nice dog.
the dog i have now ears stood at 5 months old. before that
they did the ear dance. my last GSD ears stood at 6 months old.
the comparison between a child getting braces and gluing dogs ears
wasn't close to good.



Mac's Mom said:


> Am I the only one who thinks its insane to glue a dogs ears? As long as there are no skin allergies or mites...you're good. We've spent thousands of dollars on our dogs ear health...never worried they wouldn't stand up...just that they were healthy & pain free.





Heythor said:


> Wow...your response to my concerns about gluing was not helpful nor uplifting.......
> Gluing or taping your young teen GS ears is a common practice and should never be painful sometimes a bit of an irritant but not harmful. Actually directly after I glued her ears I distracted her with play and treats and she has never even shaken her ears once....she could care less their glued.
> I never said I would love my dog any less if her ears don't stand its just she is such a wonderful girl I want her to be all she can be and her ears standing is one of those things that would be like candles on the cake not necessary but awful beautiful and illuminating.
> So what do you call parents getting braces on their children's teeth?....insane?...most of the time braces are to correct teeth alignment that is unsightly or should I say not to standard? And let me tell you most of the time its painful...not for a few weeks but years....
> ...


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Koda is 11 months tomorrow. You can gt the Knox unflavored gelatin from the grocery store, I believe lots of people have success with it. 

More than anything, keep the forms for as long as you could, especially now that she's 8 months old. Its not too late, I was still putting forms in until last month, but I only leave them on for 12 days at the longest because of irritation.


----------



## Heythor (Feb 17, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> you're taking Mac's Mom post the wrong way and she is far from
> flaming you. i understand you want your dogs ears to stand.
> what Mac's Mom is saying if they stand great, if they
> don't stand great because you still have a nice dog.
> ...


"Am I the only one who thinks its insane to glue a dogs ears?"
I am sorry I feel that, that statement is inflammatory. I am not saying shes a bad person, she has a right to her opinion but why state it in my post? Why not start a thread of her own...a discussion she can prompt with "Am I the only one who thinks its insane to glue a dogs ears?" then the discussion that follows will be in the correct context. It was not appropriate and pretty irrelevant to the topic that was initiated for discussion, that's all I am trying to say.


----------



## Heythor (Feb 17, 2012)

Josie/Zeus said:


> Koda is 11 months tomorrow. You can gt the Knox unflavored gelatin from the grocery store, I believe lots of people have success with it.
> 
> More than anything, keep the forms for as long as you could, especially now that she's 8 months old. Its not too late, I was still putting forms in until last month, but I only leave them on for 12 days at the longest because of irritation.


I will pick up some Knox tomorrow it could not hurt  I am sure she will think its a treat too. lol
She is totally food driven I should have named her PAC-man. Its very encouraging to hear how well his ears are doing at 11m's. I have been told that the bigger shepherds can take over a year to get truly solid ears. 
Thanks again
*this pic is of Tika right now as I sit on the laptop......shes like "mom should you be making my dinner right now?"


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

It's not insane at all. If it is there are an awful lot of insane gsd owners (insane was really strong word to use). Many people do it and from your pics, it looks like you have done a nice job of it. Solid Gold Seameal is another supplement that is recommended usually if they aren't up by 5 months. 

Josie is correct, leave up as long as possible. They will come lose on their own (you may need surgical glue remover though). If they fall again put the forms right back in. You can also use ear forms, do a search on here, I know I've listed the website before in which you can purchase. They aren't as bulky as the insulation and after a day don't the tape isn't needed to keep them straight up.


----------



## Zoeys momma (Jan 5, 2012)

It is so easy to take what people say by reading words sometimes wrong, even out of context..due to we can't see facial expressions and hear tone....

I though know exatly what u are feeling..you would love for your dogs ears to stand upright....and I too want my zoeys ears to do that too... She has such a loose ear right now..super soft..I worry and nope don't think it's nuts at all to glue, tape, staple..okay..lol..iam not doing that, but if it was pain free I would...

Here's to hoping others chime in with your question answered. A few have.... And yes I would look at your technique but I can't advise on it. I wish I could though

Good luck to your pups ears and yes...glue away

So many have had great responses to it and with the supplements.
Xoxox


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

My Zorro had a soft ear as well, i used Seameal,cottage cheese, plain yogurt, knox gelatin as well as the one of the best kibble out there. I used the tear mender glue w/Dr. Scholls mole foam pads and breathright stripsfor approx. 4-6 wks. They would fall out in 3-5 days so i would redo it. The 1st time it fell out the ear stood for about 2 hrs, then back down. So just repeat if the base is strong enough the ear should stand. I did start at 6.5 mths. Good luck!!!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

When you post something about a controversial topic you have to expect responses with which you disagree. The response is on topic but a different point of view. Some topics don't seem controversial until you experience some strongly felt replies.
As for the ears standing: Try to get her out in situations that cause her to use her ears a lot, where she is alert for a long period of time to build up the underlying muscles, ec.


----------



## Heythor (Feb 17, 2012)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> It's not insane at all. If it is there are an awful lot of insane gsd owners (insane was really strong word to use). Many people do it and from your pics, it looks like you have done a nice job of it. Solid Gold Seameal is another supplement that is recommended usually if they aren't up by 5 months.
> 
> Josie is correct, leave up as long as possible. They will come lose on their own (you may need surgical glue remover though). If they fall again put the forms right back in. You can also use ear forms, do a search on here, I know I've listed the website before in which you can purchase. They aren't as bulky as the insulation and after a day don't the tape isn't needed to keep them straight up.


Thanks for the encouragement  And I will get the Solid Gold Seameal as well to add to her new meal regiment. She gets so excited at dinner she thinks she is on a game show like "guess whats for dinner" because I keep adding things ...so far clovite, cottage cheese, yogurt, knox gelatin. Thank goodness she has an Iron gut..so far so good. I ordered glyco-flex online because my feed store in my little rural town did not carry it. I did see those ear forms online and I am looking at an american company that has forms too and I will get them as soon as I find them again. 
Oh do I use the glue remover between ear form changes?
like if they fall off.....remove glue, do ear canal care, wash with warm soapy water, let air out and dry for a day...then reapply forms the following day?
does that sound good?
Just wondering what the chain of events should be.
So far she could not care less about wearing them, she has bigger things on her mind like where does that laser light thing come from and why does it keep taunting her!
Thanks mucho


----------



## Heythor (Feb 17, 2012)

PaddyD said:


> When you post something about a controversial topic you have to expect responses with which you disagree. The response is on topic but a different point of view. Some topics don't seem controversial until you experience some strongly felt replies.
> As for the ears standing: Try to get her out in situations that cause her to use her ears a lot, where she is alert for a long period of time to build up the underlying muscles, ec.


Yes I agree but I though I would hear things like "let her ears alone let nature take its course" and " I disagree with ear gluing because.... etc" but I don't know starting a sentence off with such an aggressive negative word such as "insane" just got to me I guess. Especially when all I am trying to do is help my girl who I am so devoted to. 

A little back story on our ear situation here is I have taken Tika to my vet who is also my dear friend twice to take a look at her ears and she told me honestly that she does not have any experience with GS ears and for me to do my research the same as she would do and make an educated choice on what I feel the best choice of action to take in regards to them. Tikas ears got a clean healthy bill of health and so did Tika and so after 2 months of research and self debate I chose to glue , because it looked much less annoying. Low and behold she does not care. I think in part because like you suggested I do, do a lot of work with her twice a day. 
When I say Tika is an amazing pup I truly feel it whole heartily. At 8ms she has already mastered all her basic commands and can ring a bell to go outside, close the door behind her when she comes in the house, pulls down my blankets on my bed for me, break up my cats fight (her choice) and kills the laser pointer intruder in the yard . and that's all because she loves to learn and is so happy when she is doing it. I did not know it was ok to give her raw bones though to chew on but I did get her one of those giant baked cow legs and she loves the nasty thing and chews on it all the time. I will pick up a big raw bone for the nutrients though as well....weeee..more spoiling for Tika! 
Thank you lots


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes your plan on changing sounds good. You want to give them some air time.
Also I don't recall if this has been mentioned but get her some bully bones, marrow bones, anything to get her chewing. It will help strengthen the musles that will help them stand. Eight months is late so all of your efforts may or may not help but you are certainly increasing the chances if them standing.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

stop being so sensititve.



doggiedad said:


> you're taking Mac's Mom post the wrong way and she is far from
> flaming you. i understand you want your dogs ears to stand.
> what Mac's Mom is saying if they stand great, if they
> don't stand great because you still have a nice dog.
> ...





Heythor said:


> "Am I the only one who thinks its insane to glue a dogs ears?"
> I am sorry I feel that, that statement is inflammatory. I am not saying shes a bad person, she has a right to her opinion but why state it in my post? Why not start a thread of her own...a discussion she can prompt with "Am I the only one who thinks its insane to glue a dogs ears?" then the discussion that follows will be in the correct context. It was not appropriate and pretty irrelevant to the topic that was initiated for discussion, that's all I am trying to say.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

stop being so sensititve.



GSDAlphaMom said:


> It's not insane at all.
> 
> If it is there are an awful lot of insane gsd owners>>>> (insane was really strong word to use). <<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## 4score (Nov 4, 2011)

Heythor said:


> she has bigger things on her mind like where does that laser light thing come from and why does it keep taunting her!
> Thanks mucho


UH-OH.....talk about a sensitive subject....introducing a laser pointer to your dog. I did that with our last dog and it caused a LOT of problems. If I had read about it here first, I would never have played with THAT toy. Our dog was obsessed with the pointer and that lead to problems with shadows and staring at the floor waiting for the "enemy". Our new pup will never play with lasers. Do a search here and you will be amazed. 

Good luck with the ears. We've got the tee-pee thing going on and he's starting to straighten them out a little each day. Some good advice here.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> stop being so sensititve.


Oh please. Grow up.


----------



## Heythor (Feb 17, 2012)

*Tika's forms have arrived!*

Well here is the update on Tika's ears for those that are following....
Her ear forms have arrived so I have taken off our insulated pipe homemade ones (they were dangling by a thread ready to fall out) they left a horrible glue and pipe residue behind and I was truly scared I had just marred my baby's ears.
I used the Uni-solve glue remover that worked awesome! It is made to remove the Osto-bond skin glue I used and it really worked well..I was amazed it just melted it away and i wiped it out with warm water. After I washed her ears and dried them I will leave them overnight so they can dry out properly and put the forms in tomorrow. Oh by the way she is 8 months old today!
_HAPPY B-DAY TIKA!!!!_
Here are the products I am using. I guess I am trying to photo document what Tika's ears are going through for prosperity sake. For ears up or down in the end I just would like others to be able to see what we tried. 
*Ok so at the moment her ears are still going up down and whatever...they are big and soft and very silly... truly unruly. When she is working or playing or excited they are up and ready to go but when shes lazing around the house they are just like the flying nun <o.o>:wild:


----------



## Heythor (Feb 17, 2012)

*no chase!*



4score said:


> UH-OH.....talk about a sensitive subject....introducing a laser pointer to your dog. I did that with our last dog and it caused a LOT of problems. If I had read about it here first, I would never have played with THAT toy. Our dog was obsessed with the pointer and that lead to problems with shadows and staring at the floor waiting for the "enemy". Our new pup will never play with lasers. Do a search here and you will be amazed.
> 
> Good luck with the ears. We've got the tee-pee thing going on and he's starting to straighten them out a little each day. Some good advice here.


Yeah, I have read laser light problems but she knows "no chase" and "out" commands with 98% compliance, and we don't use it as the primary reward _game _ its just another quirky thing we pull out the hat to keep her entertained. Thanks for the warning though


----------



## Heythor (Feb 17, 2012)

*Ear today gone tomorrow*

Here are some more ears of today
Her ears are a little red from me cleaning them and then she just got back from a walk out side in our 17degree weather:crazy:
They got more normal coloring as she took her nap and warmed up.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Her ears are looking great!


----------



## Heythor (Feb 17, 2012)

**



Zoeys momma said:


> It is so easy to take what people say by reading words sometimes wrong, even out of context..due to we can't see facial expressions and hear tone....
> 
> I though know exatly what u are feeling..you would love for your dogs ears to stand upright....and I too want my zoeys ears to do that too... She has such a loose ear right now..super soft..I worry and nope don't think it's nuts at all to glue, tape, staple..okay..lol..iam not doing that, but if it was pain free I would...
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the encouragement! Yeah a this point we are doing the gluing but her ears up or down we will love her. But yes I think when her ears stand up she looks smarter some how lol.......and with her ears down she looks silly...lol...also which I love but you know it would be nice if she had that regal GS look to her with tall alert ears.
thanks again and good luck with your ears as well


----------



## Heythor (Feb 17, 2012)

*Ear today gone tomorrow*



Josie/Zeus said:


> Her ears are looking great!


Thank you 
Yeah as you can see it still appears she is still doing the ear dance. Is that even possible at 8 months? Can her ears still be trying to figure out what they want to do? Sigh...lol...I will put her forms in tomorrow and post the pics and I guess we will go from there :crazy: and see what happens.
Take care updates to come :wild:


----------



## Heythor (Feb 17, 2012)

*NOOOOO!!!! lol*

Ok here are her ears again this afternoon....its been about three hours since she was outside playing and so this is what she looks like after relaxing in the house..lol my dog the slob :wild:

*excuse the date stamp on the photo....it reset when i put the batteries back in my camera ;(.


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

was just wondering what the ears ended up doing since its been a few months..did the inserts work?


----------

